

Google Search by Image - tilt
http://www.google.com/insidesearch/searchbyimage.html
Browser extensions at the bottom of the page
======
ryanlchan
Google's been starting to eat a lot of smaller start-ups' lunches recently.
Google Music encroaches on Pandora's turf, and Search by Image can only be bad
news for Tin Eye. I'd be curious to see how they respond.

Edit: Actually found Tin Eye's response on HN after the fact [1]. They claim
that their business model (licensing to businesses) is sufficiently different
from Google's consumer focus. This might be true at the moment, but it's only
a matter of time until this ends up in Google Apps or the search appliance.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2658111>

------
keke_ta
Looks sweet.

